# Woohoo, more free wood!



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Keep your fingers crossed for me, looks like I will be getting access to about 100 acres of free trees. Cut what I want, when I want, how I want, and can mill on site. Only had about 1 hour to take a look, but lots of big cedar, oak, walnut, hickory, sweet gum, hackberry, and the special prize, 10 or so non producing grafted pecans that are coming out for replacement. I love graft lines in walnut, hopefully I will get to see what it looks like in pecan :yes:.


----------



## reftech (Jun 10, 2009)

You lucky dawg:thumbsup:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Spread the love.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I know that high very well. Don't make the mistake of milling more wood than you have the means to properly stack and sticker. Believe me it's easy to do. Have fun. 





.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I know that high very well. Don't make the mistake of milling more wood than you have the means to properly stack, sticker, & cover. Believe me it's easy to do in all the excitement. Have fun. 





.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> I know that high very well. Don't make the mistake of milling more wood than you have the means to properly stack and sticker. Believe me it's easy to do. Have fun.


Oh, I already did that once. Look around, no more stickers, cut some out of those boards, look at the stack and it is already to tall for the soft ground it is on. I ended up stacking and stickering on the mills bed.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

jeffreythree said:


> Oh, I already did that once. Look around, no more stickers, cut some out of those boards, look at the stack and it is already to tall for the soft ground it is on. I ended up stacking and stickering on the mills bed.


 This made me lol a bit!

Sounds like a great deal man!!!


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeff,
I don't know how far you are from the Houston area, but I may know someone who could help you out on the whole storage space issue...:yes:

Have fun with it.:thumbsup:

p


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

txpaulie said:


> Jeff,
> I don't know how far you are from the Houston area, but I may know someone who could help you out on the whole storage space issue...:yes:
> 
> Have fun with it.:thumbsup:
> ...


That would be me...


----------

